#launchpad-meeting 2008-01-02
<bac> no reviewers meeting today
<gmb> Heh.
<gmb> bac: Question or statement?
 * gmb looks
 * gmb realises: statement
<bac> statement.
<bac> sorry for my lack of punctuation!
<intellectronica> me
<sinzui> me
<sinzui> Wow I am late
<bac> hey guys barry said the meeting is cancelled today.
<intellectronica> sinzui: i think it's only me and you today :)
<intellectronica> bac: oh, ok, that explains is then
#launchpad-meeting 2008-01-03
<mpt> Launchpad meeting grounds | Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mpt> Bah, can't set the topic because I'm not an op
<jtv> mpt is a no-op
<mpt> Suddenly my life assumes new meaning
 * mwhudson looks around
 * barry sees mhudson looking around
 * schwuk sees barry see mwhudson looking around
<statik> no meeting today
<statik> not blocked
<statik> there, I said it anyway
<jtv> "me"
<mthaddon> no meeting?
<jtv> No meeting.
<barry> attaboy sinzui
#launchpad-meeting 2010-01-06
<bac> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:01. The chair is bac.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<bac> hello everyone.  welcome to the first reviewer's meeting of 2010.
<bac> who's here?
<abentley> me
<gmb> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<sinzui> me
<barry> me
<henninge> me
<noodles775> me
<bigjools> me
<bac> let me try to round up some folks
 * gmb has summond the Bugs team reviewers
<allenap> me
<adeuring> me
<gmb> ... see?
<intellectronica> me
<bac> gmb: and your leader?
<gmb> bac: Has been pung.
<bac> BjornT: ping
<henninge> bac: jtv has been having connectivity troubles and danilo is off.
<bac> thanks henninge
<bac> well, let's get started.  if you notice an absence from one of your team members please follow gmb's good example and harass them.
<bac> [TOPIC]  agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:   agenda
<bac> * Roll call
<bac> * Action items
<bac> * invite other teams to do lazr-js code reviews? [mars/barry]
<bac> * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<bac> * Reminder: Who can do JS reviews? All reviewers? [henninge,allenap]
<bac> * Proposed coding standard for YUI modules. [Edwin]
<bac> * Cleaning up outstanding approved branches on +activereviews [bac]
<bac> * New developers as mentats? [bac]
<bac> * Meeting frequency [bac]
<abentley> bac: I am the sole member of the Code team on this meeting, but I welcome harassment from others.
<bac> abentley: what about rockstar?
<abentley> bac: He does the other one.
<bac> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry> rockstar joins ameu
<bac> first, an unlisted item -- we all owe many thanks to barry for his long service getting the group together and chairing.  thanks barry and have fun in foundations!
<henninge> yeah, thanks barry!
<intellectronica> ees a jolly good fella
<abentley> barry: Thanks!
<bac> [TOPIC] * invite other teams to do lazr-js code reviews? [mars/barry]
<MootBot> New Topic:  * invite other teams to do lazr-js code reviews? [mars/barry]
 * barry blushes - you're welcome!  i have no doubt bac will great improve the governance of this team :)
<al-maisan> me
<bac> i'm not sure if this is leftover from our last meeting so long ago
<bac> mars isn't here, so do you recall barry?
<barry> i vaguely remember an ml discussion about this from way back last year
<barry> i think it would be a good idea to do cross-team reviews of lazr-js, but iirc mars was -0 on it
<barry> i don't remember why (something about the code not being ready yet?)
<bac> ok, i'll take it on to review the ML to see if i can find a discussion and talk to mars to see if we want to pursue it.
<bac> [TOPIC] * Reminder: Who can do JS reviews? All reviewers? [henninge,allenap]
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Reminder: Who can do JS reviews? All reviewers? [henninge,allenap]
<bac> henninge: is this a current issue?  if so, please proceed.
<henninge> bac: it came up in a review
<henninge> I think allenap wasn't sure if he could review my JS code because he was never officially knighted as "JS reviewer"
<barry> all reviewers can and should do js reviewes
<barry> *ui* reviews are a different matter
<henninge> barry: that's what I remember, thanks.
<fjlacoste> well
<henninge> yup
<intellectronica> i agree, by now there should be no reason why anyone can't do js reviews
<bac> that's my feeling.  though i know i've seen some people who don't consider them experts defer.  i've done it myself.
<fjlacoste> we did have a similar JS review approval process
<fjlacoste> graduated reviewers were the UI/AJAX team members
<fjlacoste> that attended the Berlin sprint
<intellectronica> and if someone doesn't feel comfortable enough then they can work with someone else
<barry> bac: right.  that's not to say a reviewer can't ask for help, with js or even python
<fjlacoste> where JS coding guidlines were established
<fjlacoste> but we never graduated anybody after that
<fjlacoste> and didn't make the process very formal either
<barry> fjlacoste: i'm nearly certain we decided to throw everyone in the deep end :)
<bac> fjlacoste: perhaps we consider those people as resources but everyone should attemp to do JS reviews to their comfort level
<fjlacoste> right
<fjlacoste> everyone was considered a mentee
<fjlacoste> well
<fjlacoste> we didn't setup a formal mentoring process around this
<fjlacoste> we shuld clarify that situation
<fjlacoste> and update the reviewer pages
<fjlacoste> accordingly
<barry> +1 on updating the reviewer page
<bac> perhaps we need a volunteer to herd the JS reviewers.  anyone?
<henninge> I thought we didn't have such a group?
<bac> henninge: i don't recall
<flacoste> bac: i think this should be someone from the UI/AJAX team
<bac> flacoste: agreed.
<bac> EdwinGrubbs: would you be interested?
<henninge> bac: What I meant is, if all reviewers are JS reviewers, there is no such special group, is there?
<EdwinGrubbs> bac: to herd js reviewers? don't we have a list of them already in the wiki.
<noodles775> And it already says: https://dev.launchpad.net/ReviewerSchedule
<noodles775> A Note on JavaScript reviews: Any reviewer can handle a JavaScript review, if they feel comfortable doing so. For now, we ask that their review by seconded by one of the JavaScript specialists.
<bac> thanks noodles775
<bac> it looks like there is no action necessary.
<bac> let's move on.
<bac> [TOPIC] * Proposed coding standard for YUI modules. [Edwin]
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed coding standard for YUI modules. [Edwin]
<abentley> noodles775: So this means there is a "JavaScript specialists" group.  Do we have an easy way to find its members?
 * henninge waits for the clarification on the wiki ... ;-)
<noodles775> abentley: the list on that page identifies them I think...
<bac> abentley: that page lists javascript reviewers in the last column
<noodles775> (you can update yourself as a resource of course)
<abentley> noodles775, bac: sounds fine.
<EdwinGrubbs> you may also want to look at the inconsistencies we currently have with JS module names and the namespaces they define: https://pastebin.canonical.com/25818/
<noodles775> That looks like a good topic in itself :)
<bac> EdwinGrubbs: the floor is yours for your YUI topic.
<sinzui> I knew milestone_table would bite me
<EdwinGrubbs> I'm suggesting that we name our JS modules more like how python modules must be named. More info is available at https://dev.launchpad.net/ReviewerMeetingAgenda   but I"ll summarize
<EdwinGrubbs> 1. The module name should match the directory structure. E.g. javascript/registry/timeline.js should use YUI().add('registry.timeline', ...
<EdwinGrubbs> 2. The namespace should match the module name, so we should put methods in the namespace like this Y.registry.timeline.someFunction() instead of Y.registry.someFunction().
<EdwinGrubbs> does anybody disagree with that plan?
<noodles775> Not me - it would be good to not have to think about those decisions :)
<intellectronica> +1
<sinzui> your next question should be who volunteers to fix these
<barry> +1
<abentley> +1
<deryck> +1
<henninge> +1
<bac> so we seem to agree it's a good idea.  which leads to curtis' question of who and when to do the clean up.
<EdwinGrubbs> I can open up bugs for the inconsistent modules and assign them to the respective teams.
<intellectronica> since the code is already divided by app, each team can take care of their own
<henninge> EdwinGrubbs: that would be great.
<bac> thanks Edwin
<bac> [ACTION] Edwin to file bugs on JS naming inconsistencies and teams will take care of doing the clean up.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Edwin to file bugs on JS naming inconsistencies and teams will take care of doing the clean up.
<bac> [TOPIC] * Cleaning up outstanding approved branches on +activereviews [bac]
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Cleaning up outstanding approved branches on +activereviews [bac]
<bac> i noticed yesterday when doing OCR that we've got a large number of approved branches that haven't landed.
<bac> is this work abandoned after review, blocked, other?
<abentley> bac: Mine were blocked on test suite issues, but are now moving again.
<bac> if the former perhaps the state of the MP can changed to reflect it and clear out that list.
<intellectronica> bac: maybe each reviewer at the start/end of their shift try and chase those MPs in question
<bac> i'm glad that tim created the list and think we should strive to keep it minimal.  any other thoughts?
<intellectronica> it's a bit of a bother, but it will probably help and is not hard to do
<abentley> bac: For the first case, they can be marked "rejected" or "work-in-progress", as appropriate.
<bac> abentley: right.
<abentley> e.g. jelmer's branch was approved, but it turns out there are some issues that require further investigation.
<bac> intellectronica: perhaps.  or we might just monitor it weekly, perhaps keeping it as an item for this meeting until the backlog is handled
<bac> for now, i just ask that each developer look at his branches and take the necessary action.
<bac> [TOPIC] * New developers as mentats? [bac]
<MootBot> New Topic:  * New developers as mentats? [bac]
<bac> we've hired a few new people and i was wondering if anyone was ready to enter the reviewer mentat program.
<bac> i think team leads should be responsible for nominating their developers as appropriate
<bac> moving on to the final topic
<bac> [TOPIC] * Meeting frequency [bac]
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Meeting frequency [bac]
<bac> in the past we have met weekly.  starting the new year i think we should look at whether we want to continue weekly meetings or move to biweekly.
 * bigjools agrees with bac
<abentley> I would prefer to continue meeting weekly, because it's easier to remember.
<bigjools> I say stick with weekly, if there's nothing to discuss it's not a problem is it?  We just finish quickly.
<intellectronica> i think bi-weekly will be enough. maybe we can alternate the eu and pacific meetings, so that if you really want to join a meeting on a given week you can have the option of joining out of office hours
<intellectronica> bigjools: there is a bit of overhead to a meeting
<bac> bigjools: alternatively, if there are no/few items on the agenda i can pre-emptively cancel the meeting
<bigjools> not a metric!
<bac> bigjools: but, as a rule it would go on as planned on a weekly basis
<gmb> I'm +0 on keeping it weekly for the sake of my godawful memory.
<bigjools> I don't see the problem personally
<bac> i just don't want to cause interruption to everyone's schedule if the meeting is not serving a purpose
<intellectronica> also, many of the topics we discuss in these meetings can probably be discussed more productively on the mailing list anyway
<gmb> bac: Well, if it's going to break up an important piece of work we can always send our apologies...
<bac> ok, it sounds like there is enough sentiment to continue weekly.
<bac> lastly
<bac> [TOPIC] Peanut gallery
<MootBot> New Topic:  Peanut gallery
<bac> anyone have an item they'd like to (briefly) discuss?
 * bigjools raises hand
<bac> go bigjools
 * abentley raises hand
<bac> abentley on deck
<bigjools> very quickly, the current edge non-updating is because we let an API change land which didn't have security protection
<bigjools> so this is a reminder to be vigilant when reviewing API changes
 * bigjools out
<abentley> bigjools: Thanks for raising my topic
<bigjools> heh
<bac> thanks bigjools and abentley
<abentley> I wanted to ask if we think there is anything else we should do.
<abentley> The outcome of the discussion was that this should have been caught in review.
<bigjools> reviewers' checklists?
<abentley> bigjools: Wouldn't hurt.
<bigjools> maybe a template for review replies. Didn't we used to have one? :)
<abentley> bigjools: You mean for review requests?
<bigjools> no, replies
<bigjools> I remember using barry's reviewing tool
<abentley> bigjools: Must have been before my time.
<abentley> Of course, we've exposed a lot of APIs, and if this is the only security issue we've had, we're doing pretty well.
<abentley> But what if it's not?
<bigjools> it's not the first time it's happened
<abentley> Would it be a good idea to audit our API?
<bigjools> I think security should be constantly on reviewers' minds
<bigjools> we can continue this on the list
<bigjools> we're OOT
<bac> yep
<abentley> bigjools: Okay.
<bac> thanks for coming and contributing
<bac> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:50.
<henninge> Thanks bac!
<bac> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 15:00. The chair is bac.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<bac> Hi all, welcome to the AsiaPac version of the Launchpad Reviewers Meeting.  Who's here today?
<bac> hello?  echo?
<bac> rockstar, mwhudson, thumper: ping
<mwhudson> hi
<rockstar> hi
<rockstar> wgrant, ping?
<thumper> hey
<bac> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<bac>  * Roll call
<bac>  * Action items
<bac>  * invite other teams to do lazr-js code reviews? [mars/barry]
<bac>  * Reminder: Who can do JS reviews? All reviewers? [henninge,allenap]
<bac>  * Proposed coding standard for YUI modules. [Edwin]
<bac> * Cleaning up outstanding '''approved''' branches on [[https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews| +activereviews]] [bac]
<bac>  * New developers as mentats? [bac]
<bac>  * Meeting frequency [bac]
<bac>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<bac> [TOPIC] summary of the AMEU meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  summary of the AMEU meeting
<bac> so we went over the items listed above.  the lazr-js one was a non-starter as barry didn't remember what it was about and mars was awol.
<mwhudson> i see :)
<bac> a much run-around regarding JS reviews, noodles reminded us the page at https://dev.launchpad.net/ReviewerSchedule listed all of the JS gurus.  everyone should do JS reviews but refer to the experts if needed
<bac> edwin made a very well received suggestion about JS namespaces and is going to file bugs so each team can clean up their code to adhere to the new idea.
<bac> thumper i championed the idea of cleaning up approved branches on +activereviews.  a few people had reasonable explanations for why branches lingered but most are still a mystery.  hopefully we can drive that list down
<bac> why do the work and get it approved only to let the branch linger if there is not a clear blocker?
<thumper> awesome
<bac> i encouraged team leads to nominate new developers to start the mentoring process when ready but that only applies to one or two people, and certainly no code folks
<bac> since we went about six weeks without a meeting and nothing caught fire i floated the idea of doing these reviewer meetings less frequently.  to my surprise the concensus was to stay with weekly meetings.
<rockstar> bac, code tema is already in the process of cleaning up their namespaces.
<bac> i reserved the right to cancel a meeting if there is nothing on the agenda.  so if you have something to talk about please put it on the wiki.
<bac> rockstar: great!
<bac> and that was the meeting.  took us 50 minutes to cover all of that.
<bac> so do any of you have anything for the "Peanut Gallery" section?
 * mwhudson doesn't think so
 * rockstar doesn't
<bac> oh, yeah, we heaped lots of praise on barry for chairing these meetings for so long
<rockstar> bac, also, I don't think we're going to have this meeting next week, since we're all sprinting.
<bac> rockstar: ok, great.  you going to miss your snow?
<rockstar> bac, I think I'll risk it.
<bac> ok, then.  thanks for coming.  if no one has anything else let's call this meeting done.
<bac> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:13.
<mwhudson> thanks bac
<rockstar> thanks bac
<bac> np
<bac> hey thumper are you CHR?
<thumper> yep
<bac> thumper: have you been answer email to feedback?  if so, please CC the feedback list when you do.
<bac> er, 'answering'
<thumper> I just got to it yesterday
<thumper> and yes, I'll be CCing the list
<bac> ok.
<thumper> see my email from yesterday
<bac> thanks
<bac> i'll look
#launchpad-meeting 2010-01-07
<Ursinha> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 10:01. The chair is Ursinha.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<Ursinha> Happy new year!
<noodles775> me
<Ursinha> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting.  For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<Ursinha> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<allenap> me
<sinzui> me
<Ursinha> hehe :)
<Ursinha> me
<Ursinha> stub isn't here, that's kinda fine
<Ursinha> rockstar, hi
<rockstar> ni!
<Ursinha> :)
<salgado> me
<Ursinha> Chex, hello
<jtv> I'm keeping one eye on the meeting, but not really here :P
<Ursinha> jtv, thanks :)
<Ursinha> let
<Ursinha> let's go then
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<Ursinha>  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<Ursinha>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<Ursinha>  * DBA report (stub)
<Ursinha>  * Proposed items
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha>  * Chex to file a bug about the multiple git import failures on the importd
<Ursinha>  * Ursinha to try to come up with an older working version of oops-tools (non oops-db version)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=db
<Ursinha>    * Done, it's running on devpad and generating the partial summaries since before holidays. Used to generate the daily summaries as well when the db version fails for any reason.
<Ursinha>  * Ursinha to send one email to stub about the db report
<Ursinha>    * Sent. stub sent the report.
<Chex> here.. sorry
<Ursinha> Chex, hey :)
<Ursinha> Chex, so, did you file that bug?
<Chex> Ursinha: yes I did, let me get the bug number for you
<Ursinha> thanks Chex
<Ursinha> I'll keep the ball rolling while Chex finds the bug number :)
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<Ursinha> the failing scripts are being handled already, right jtv? :)
<jtv> Ursinha: yes, I got distracted for a while by something about the database, but back on it now
<Ursinha> jtv, haha thanks :)
<Ursinha> and, we had a bunch of DisconnectionErrors on 4th, on staging, and are having them now on lpnet and edge
<Ursinha> I've filed a bug for them, bug 504291, jtv kindly did his analysis
<Ursinha> salgado, could you take this to foundations, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504291 in launchpad-foundations "DisconnectionErrors (already disconnected) happening again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504291
<salgado> again!?
<salgado> yeah, I'll have a look at it
<Ursinha> salgado, unfortunately :(
<Ursinha> another issue that needs to be investigated by foundations is why is staging not being updated
<Ursinha> mthaddon filed a bug with the error
<Ursinha> bug 504300
<salgado> Ursinha, do you have the number?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504300 in launchpad "Staging updates broken with "ImportError: No module named _gpgme"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504300
<Ursinha> salgado, sorry, was searching the tab
<Chex> Ursinha: I filed a bug, and was immediately redirected to this as a duplicate bug: bug #486076.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486076 in bzr-git "memory leaks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486076
<Ursinha> right Chex, thanks
<Ursinha> I'll take a look
<Chex> Ursinha: which, when I look at it, I am not sure directly addresses our issue, but its a start, I think.
<Ursinha> [action] salgado to take bugs 504300 and 504291 to foundations discussion
<MootBot> ACTION received:  salgado to take bugs 504300 and 504291 to foundations discussion
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504300 in launchpad "Staging updates broken with "ImportError: No module named _gpgme"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504291 in launchpad-foundations "DisconnectionErrors (already disconnected) happening again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504291
<Ursinha> salgado, is that ok for you?
<salgado> yep
<Ursinha> right, thanks
<Ursinha> Chex, right, do you think it's not a duplicate? maybe a code guy could enlighten us
<Ursinha> rockstar, ^
<Chex> Ursinha: I was under the impression that if the code tree was very large and big, it overwhelmed the import process, with memory usage.. that doesn't seem like a memory leak to me, but I could be mistaken about that.
<Ursinha> rockstar doesn't love us anymore
<rockstar> Chex, we can probably sleuth whether or not it's a duplicate.  I'd suggest filing the bug.
<Chex> Ursinha: here is the orginal bug I filed: Bug #497945 : Large git imports into bzr tree uses lots of memory
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497945 in bzr "Large git imports into bzr tree uses lots of memory (dup-of: 486076)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486076 in bzr-git "memory leaks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486076
<Ursinha> rockstar, ^
<Chex> Ursinha: I can discuss this offline with you and/or rockstar later, not to hold up the meeting
 * rockstar agrees
<Ursinha> Chex, thanks :)
<Ursinha> rockstar, thanks :)
<Ursinha> moving on then
<rockstar> These kinds of bugs are harder to track down, but we know they exist.
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<Chex> here is our report for this week, folks:
<Chex> - LP edge updates broke today (CSS broken) because make build was relying
<Chex>     on python2.4, salgado is helping to fix this issue now.
<Chex> - LP staging updates are broken at the moment, Bug 504300 has been filed
<Chex>     addressing this issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504300 in launchpad "Staging updates broken with "ImportError: No module named _gpgme"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504300
<Chex> - LP seeing intermittent 500s on shipit servers, we are
<Chex>      investigating that more to see exactly what is causing those.
<Chex> - LP incidents of note:
<Chex>         ; LP Cherry-picks: revno 8809 rolled out to lpnet 30-Dec,
<Chex>             revno 8810 rollout to lpnet 07-Jan;
<Chex>         ; Crowberry upgraded from 8Gb to 32GB RAM 23-Dec
<Chex> and thats our report for this week, any questions/comments?
<Ursinha> not here
<Ursinha> anyone?
<Ursinha> [action] Chex to discuss with rockstar about bug 497945
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Chex to discuss with rockstar about bug 497945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497945 in bzr "Large git imports into bzr tree uses lots of memory (dup-of: 486076)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486076 in bzr-git "memory leaks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486076
<Ursinha> all right
<Ursinha> thanks Chex!
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<Ursinha> sent by email to the list
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<Ursinha> anyone?
<Chex> Ursinha: your welcome, thanks..
<Ursinha> no items proposed in the meeting agenda page
<Ursinha> 5
<Ursinha> 4
<Ursinha> 3
<Ursinha> 2
<Ursinha> 1
<Ursinha> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda for the logs.
<Ursinha> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 10:18.
<Ursinha> thanks everyone
<noodles775> Thanks Ursinha
<jtv> thanks Ursinha
#launchpad-meeting 2011-01-04
<leonardr> allenap, you might want to take a look at r130..132 of https://code.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpadlib/separate-login-for-cronjob/+merge/44592. i fixed a lot of minor stuff
 * allenap looks
<leonardr> most notably, i had to move the code from get_token_and_login into a private, un-deprecated method, because there's another method that was calling get_token_and_login
<allenap> leonardr: It looks great.
<leonardr> great
<leonardr> allenap, do you have any ideas on what to do about the method name(s)?
<allenap> leonardr: Do you mean what to call login_securely and co.?
<leonardr> allenap: right
<leonardr> i would really like to go with 'login()', since i'm pretty sure no one uses that one anymore
<leonardr> maybe i should send a note to the list
<allenap> leonardr: Sounds good to me. Note to the list is a good idea.
#launchpad-meeting 2011-01-05
<bac> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is bac.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<bac> #startmeeting
<MootBot> bac, There is already a meeting in progress.
<bigjools> me
<sinzui> mw
<gary_poster> me
<henninge> me
<deryck> me
<mars> me
<jcsackett> me
<abentley> mew
<adeuring> me
<gmb> me
<bac> yes, welcome and who is here?
<EdwinGrubbs> me
 * bac is having IRC issues.  bear with me
<benji> me
<bac> [topic] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<bac> == Agenda ==
<bac>  * Roll call
<bac>  * Agenda
<bac>  * Outstanding actions
<bac>  * Mentat update.
<bac>    * Salgado (ui)
<bac>    * StevenK (code)
<bac>    * Benji (code)
<bac>    * JCSackett (code)
<bac>    * MRevell (ui)
<bac>  * New items
<bac>    * At the Epic we will have two one-hour discussions about Launchpad code reviewing to reevaluate our goals and objectives and come up with changes we'd like to see.  I'm soliciting advanced input on what you'd like to see us discuss.  --bac
<bac>  * Peanut gallery
<bac> we don't have much on the agenda today.
<bac> [topic] outstanding actions
<MootBot> New Topic:  outstanding actions
<bac> * bigjools to update the style guide for api_.
<bigjools> epic fail
<bac> bigjools: did you get to this...or did someone else volunteer to do it for you?
<mrevell> me
<bigjools> I thought jelmer had been assigned it now you mention
<bac> bigjools: ok, i'll check to see if it was done
<bigjools> thanks
<bac> [topic] mentat update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentat update
<bac> UI: salgado and mrevell
<flacoste> me
<bac> you guys getting any reviews?
<flacoste> (late)
<bac> hi flacoste
<salgado> I haven't gotten any UI reviews in a long time
<mrevell> bac, bigjools gave me a mock-up UI yesterday, which was good to do.
<bac> mrevell: great.  thanks bigjools
<bigjools> my pleasure
<sinzui> There was not a lot of UI work in December. The bugjam encouraged that too
<bac> reminder: if you have ui reviews send them to those two first
<bac> code mentats: benji and jcsackett
<bac> any feedback?  getting plenty to do?
<jcsackett> i've gotten several, though things were somewhat slow before the holiday.
<benji> Same here.
<EdwinGrubbs> benji has been doing a good job, but it has been kinda slow. We're oncall today, so please send us your branches.
<bac> thanks EdwinGrubbs
<bac> jcsackett: when is your OCR day?
<jcsackett> thursdays.
<bac> [topic] Talking about reviews at the Epic
<MootBot> New Topic:  Talking about reviews at the Epic
<bac> At the Epic we will have two one-hour discussions about Launchpad code reviewing to reevaluate our goals and objectives and come up with changes we'd like to see.  I'm soliciting advanced input on what you'd like to see us discuss.
<bac> there has been a lot of discussion in these meetings over the last few months about what reviews are all about.
<sinzui> I want stickers
<bac> i'd like to take the opportunity while we're all in the same room to jointly reevaluate what we're doing
<sinzui> stickers for good work
<mars> bac, do we have a list of our goals and objectives as they stand now, or in the past, as a point to start from?  Or do you intend we hash them out in the talk?
<bac> it seems there is a wide variety of opinions
<gary_poster> I'm still not personally resolved on whether everyone should aspire to be a UI reviewer.  I kinda would like everyone on my team to be one.
<gary_poster> including myself.
<bac> mars: i think that's part of the issue.
<gary_poster> (which very much includes training, to be clear)
<bac> gary_poster: an excellent topic
<bac> anyway, i don't want to discuss it on IRC but would like for people to email me their thoughts on topics they'd like to see covered and i'll coalesce them
<bac> sinzui: moo.com
<bac> [topic] blister fried eastern north carolina peanuts
<MootBot> New Topic:  blister fried eastern north carolina peanuts
<bac> any other topics for today?
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> once
<bac> twice
<bac> thanks for coming.
<bac> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:14.
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<deryck> thanks, bac
<jcsackett> thanks
<mrevell> thanks bac
#launchpad-meeting 2011-01-06
<bac> hello.  anyone here?
<lifeless> not really here, sorry.
<thumper> here
<bac> thumper: we didn't have a whole lot to talk about in the earlier meeting.
<bac> why don't we punt to next week?
<thumper> sure
<bac> thumper: have a good holiday?
<thumper> bac: pretty quiet
<bac> but warm!
<thumper> :)
<thumper> yeah
<thumper> much warmer than snow
<bac> we got snowed in at the beach with too many people and too many dogs
<thumper> snowed in at the beach?
<thumper> that just sounds wrong
<mwhudson> hello
<thumper> mwhudson: too late
<thumper> mwhudson: meeting deferred
<mwhudson> oh no!
<mwhudson> (not really)
<thumper> heh
<lifeless> bac: so
<bac> ?
<lifeless> what did you want to talk about in this meeting
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> I see, 'punt'. k
<wgrant> Oh, hi.
#launchpad-meeting 2017-01-05
<pjdc> a
